# 034 EFI .. . .



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

I am looking into getting 034EFI for my car. 
They gave me a great price on the stage IIC 
but what I guess I wanna know is your experiences... how is it? Easy to tune? Intelligent ECU?
Is it a good investment in your opinion. Wiring is no thing for me. Just never tried to program SEM before... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (g60vwr)*

it doesnt "learn" how to tune the motor for you if thats what you mean by intelligent ECU...
i have the Ic in my car and my experiences are...
wiring is cake.... bout the most confusing part is where you want to put your relays/fuses and getting the fuel pump relay to prime... and the tach, but that seems to only be a mkII issue...
if you are going to tune it yourself you WILL need a wideband controller, and i'd also reccomend an EGT gauge as well.... then do alot of reading on what all the values mean, and what they do, and how to use them.
so far ive had pretty good experience with mine. i think its the best investment i've made on my car so far (and the most expensive individual part... but that will change soon with the new turbo and the xovers) and really, i never want to run any sort of stock fuel managment again, im spoiled now... lol
the only gripes i have about it is the fact that i wish i knew how to use better, i just have the basics down as of now...
and as for easy to tune? well there are a number of people using these systems on the vortex now, most of which have never tuned a motor before and we all seem to be doing pretty good so far. so i'd say its pretty easy *once you get the hang of it* because all the numbers and values look pretty scary when you first see them


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (the4ork)*

cool, Yeah I have a wideband and EGT already- I understand it has a 5v input for use with wideband or lambda right?
Im not looking of auto tune, but I dont know specific values of spark duration 20 degrees past TDC and other things like that....
It's been a long time in the making, and I want to make sure this time the motor is 100%


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (g60vwr)*

5v input is for a regular narroband, or the analog output on your wideband...
as for spark i would have someone guide you through it that really knows ignition....
there are a few guys on here that can help you out with that like they did me. i set up my ignition (ignition and injector firing order ect) over the phone with Javad, and everything turned out sweet


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (the4ork)*

ok cool, It would be nice to have the wideband displayed so I can datalog...
I spoke with Javad through email - seems like the tech support will be right there for me







I like that. The best part is the support comes from people who own and drive VW products


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (g60vwr)*

two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to 034efi.... spoken to javad many times, always VERY willing to listen and help out with any issues, so far I am very impressed with them


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (the4ork)*

o-1 volt is narrowband, 0-5v is wideband.

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_5v input is for a regular narroband, or the analog output on your wideband...


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (vfarren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vfarren* »_o-1 volt is narrowband, 0-5v is wideband.

yeah sorry for the typo...
but the imput to the ecu is for narrowband, so 0-1v.... not wideband. i havent tried using a wideband analog output on the 034 data log, but i have used a narrowband and it seemed to display semi-accurately, at least enough to tell you there is something up... and then you can switch over to a wideband digital to really hone in the problem....
on the datalog the narrowband seems to jump around a little while the wideband lcd readout (i was using a tech-edge) was showing good steady afr's.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (the4ork)*

I believe 0-5 is narrow 0-10 is wideband...
anyways 034efi is a really nice management system, i'll never go back to using stock mangagement again either, atleast on these kinds of vehicles. 
Tuning is something you learn with experience, you can only know so much.
Wiring isn't the hardest thing ever, just takes some time, I agree with the4orks first responce. The hardest wiring is for the fuel pump, tach, signal and anything else that really doesn't have to do with the sensors. There are some of us that run 034 on the text and many many people on motorgeek.com. 

034efi = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sted (Feb 26, 2006)

I have the IIC system......... You will not be disappointed with Javad and 034. 
The reason why I bought the IIC is now i have a realiable and highly accurate SEM for good. I can take the IIC and run a lawnmower or a drag monster. 

i just love it.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

a friend of mine just ordered a system for his Audi Coupe (20v swap) - We can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (GTijoejoe)*

No. The correct voltage was stated above.

_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_I believe 0-5 is narrow 0-10 is wideband...


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
on the datalog the narrowband seems to jump around a little while the wideband lcd readout (i was using a tech-edge) was showing good steady afr's. 

That's probably because most widebands are accurate enough to sense each individual pocket of gas every time a cylinder fires


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_I believe 0-5 is narrow 0-10 is wideband...

10v? wideband is 5v! forget whatever else you heard.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (Stroked1.8t)*

i wish i had more GPO's


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (the4ork)*

I am using stage Ic and I dont have any complaints. I have almost got a good handle on what to look for while tuning. I am using a 4-wire narrowband 02 sensor and I seem to be able to get the tuning done fairly accuratly. But a Wideband sensor would defnetly be ideal. 
I didnt think wiring it was that bad, and hooking up the fuel pump relay was easy, there was a wire hooked up to the origonal ECU that I just tapped into and it works flawlessly. Except for the tach, that seems to be the one thing that is not compatable with mk2 components.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_I am using stage Ic and I dont have any complaints. I have almost got a good handle on what to look for while tuning. I am using a 4-wire narrowband 02 sensor and I seem to be able to get the tuning done fairly accuratly. But a Wideband sensor would defnetly be ideal. 
I didnt think wiring it was that bad, and hooking up the fuel pump relay was easy, there was a wire hooked up to the origonal ECU that I just tapped into and it works flawlessly. Except for the tach, that seems to be the one thing that is not compatable with mk2 components.

im going to try to run a converter here shortly... the one from futrell and see if it converts the signal to run the tach


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (sted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sted* »_I have the IIC system......... You will not be disappointed with Javad and 034. 
The reason why I bought the IIC is now i have a realiable and highly accurate SEM for good. I can take the IIC and run a lawnmower or a drag monster. 

i just love it. 

034 EFI is the best there is.


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_
034 EFI is the best there is.

Can't be. http://www.efi101.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=741


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_
Can't be. http://www.efi101.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=741

Pantera,Redline Weber and such are not allowed to distribute to the Volkswagen/Audi group as that is 034's focus.I will let Javad chime in with his part in the development of the 442.

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i wish i had more GPO's

Get the IIc or wait for the IIc Pro...more GPO's to blend coffee with.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

tell me more about this IIc pro








just more gpo's? Ic pro?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_IIc pro

















sssh


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_
Can't be. http://www.efi101.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=741

Kelly, as you saw in that thread, 034EFI is part of a development group that markets and supports the hardware to different application niches in order to supply the best service possible to each application specific group.
When originally developing the ECU, we felt that instead of marketiing a "generic universal ECU" to a mass market, we could combine resources with experts in certain applications to create a more solution specific product. Each of the members in the group focus and become experts in their own prospective application, in the case of 034EFI, we have taken on the water cooled VW and Audi market, and we are the only authorized distributor in the group for these applications. We have created specific VW/Audi solutions and are the best positioned to support these applications due to our knowledge and experience.








Not sure what the purpose of your post was, but 034EFI is not just some "sticker on an ECU box" company, we are integral to the development, engineering, testing, marketing and application development of the ECU. We're excited about what the future holds and are working on some very exciting tuning solutions for VW/Audi users continually


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_








sssh

is the internal map sensor going to be the same? buil-in 3bar







?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Kelly, as you saw in that thread, 034EFI is part of a development group that markets and supports the hardware to different application niches in order to supply the best service possible to each application specific group.
When originally developing the ECU, we felt that instead of marketiing a "generic universal ECU" to a mass market, we could combine resources with experts in certain applications to create a more solution specific product. Each of the members in the group focus and become experts in their own prospective application, in the case of 034EFI, we have taken on the water cooled VW and Audi market, and we are the only authorized distributor in the group for these applications. We have created specific VW/Audi solutions and are the best positioned to support these applications due to our knowledge and experience.








Not sure what the purpose of your post was, but 034EFI is not just some "sticker on an ECU box" company, we are integral to the development, engineering, testing, marketing and application development of the ECU. We're excited about what the future holds and are working on some very exciting tuning solutions for VW/Audi users continually









nice to see you on the vortex javad!
_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_I am looking into getting 034EFI for my car. 
They gave me a great price on the stage IIC 
but what I guess I wanna know is your experiences... how is it? Easy to tune? Intelligent ECU?
Is it a good investment in your opinion. Wiring is no thing for me. Just never tried to program SEM before... 

oh and by the way, i dunno if this link was given to you earlier... or if you know about it...
but check out http://www.motorgeek.com and they have an 034 specific forum in there. lots of experienced users including javad hang out in there to answer questions for n00bs... they helped me out with a few things on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected]om)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not sure what the purpose of your post was, but 034EFI is not just some "sticker on an ECU box" company, we are integral to the development, engineering, testing, marketing and application development of the ECU. We're excited about what the future holds and are working on some very exciting tuning solutions for VW/Audi users continually









The purpose of the post was mostly intended for a little bit of humor- kind of a "my opinion is better than your's" type thing. In this case "034 is the best there is" can't quite be true when there's "other ECU's" that are pretty much identical. I thought it was kind of ironic I guess








I agree that you are doing a great job of tailoring the 034 to this market, but what's to stop someone from calling Pantera (for example) and just ordering an ECU 882 for a generic application and installing it on a 4 or 6 cyl. VW? Not that it would be the easiest way to go about things, but all gas engines work on the same basic principle, so I don't see why you couldn't


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_
The purpose of the post was mostly intended for a little bit of humor- kind of a "my opinion is better than your's" type thing. In this case "034 is the best there is" can't quite be true when there's "other ECU's" that are pretty much identical. I thought it was kind of ironic I guess









Ironic as in the Alanis Morrisette way, as in not really ironic?
















_Quote »_
I agree that you are doing a great job of tailoring the 034 to this market, but what's to stop someone from calling Pantera (for example) and just ordering an ECU 882 for a generic application and installing it on a 4 or 6 cyl. VW? Not that it would be the easiest way to go about things, but all gas engines work on the same basic principle, so I don't see why you couldn't








 
There isn't necessarily anything stopping you from doing that, but why would you? Also, if you actually told Pantera what you were doing, they'd likely refer you directly to us anyway. You have to understand, this "Group" that we created, we are business parnters, not enemies competing against each other. The intention is for our combine effort to create a superior product and service, thus we do work together and support each other's best interests.
In the end, we can only believe that offering the best product or service at the best price is the only "control" we have over things, and that's the commitment we make to every person who contacts 034EFI and deals with us


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Javad YOU DA MAN! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ The intention is for our combine effort to create a superior product and service, thus we do work together and support each other's best interests.
In the end, we can only believe that offering the best product or service at the best price is the only "control" we have over things, and that's the commitment we make to every person who contacts 034EFI and deals with us

















Javad and 034 EFI are the true deal, I have had many dealings with 034, and they are the best! 
Many thanks to 034 EFI and their crew!


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

Javad and 034 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Dont mean to be an arse.. But isnt there threads on technical aspects of 034 vs. other SEM's? Autronic and what not? Hmmm.. Search??


----------



## WaugDog (Apr 28, 2005)

I visited 034's headquarters last month, and am impressed that those guy's are dedicated to Audi I-5 like nobody else... 
I bought a finished car from Marc Swanson that was fitted with IIc system... I am not a mechanic or computer geek and have been able to tune the car easily after upgrading injectors.
I also have a CQ that I autocross (for some reason)
They have recently produced some awesome new motor mounts and trans mounts that are very nice.
Good to know that they have dedicated themselves to I-5 and old quattro development and are pushing the envelope to make tested products available (usually on the shelves and straight with customers when not) from a full-time professional supplier.
Online help from Javad and Nate on MotorGeek forum has been very helpful in solving problems and making improvements completely unrelated to anything they sell.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (WaugDog)*

Thumbs up to Javad at 034 EFI, great products and fantastic customer service! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to 034efi.... spoken to javad many times, always VERY willing to listen and help out with any issues, so far I am very impressed with them









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volkdent2 (Jan 16, 2004)

One could argue that there are many systems that could work relatively equally well for our applications. While Javad et al have focused on VW/Audi, it's not the product that is the selling point here, it's Javad and staff. They stand behind their product, are dedicated to pushing the envelope, and will do whatever it takes to make your experience with their product top notch. I talked to Javad for months before I bought mine. Each time he addressed me as a product owner, not just a looky loo. He'd spent at least 45 minutes talking with me BEFORE I bought the product, and I have every reason to believe he'd do the same now that I am an owner. I have yet to install it, but I have every confidence that I've purchased the right product from the right people.
Jason


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (g60vwr)*

Well I just ordered my STG IIc 
Im looking forward to setting this up


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Volkdent2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkdent2* »_One could argue that there are many systems that could work relatively equally well for our applications. While Javad et al have focused on VW/Audi, it's not the product that is the selling point here, it's Javad and staff. They stand behind their product, are dedicated to pushing the envelope, and will do whatever it takes to make your experience with their product top notch. I talked to Javad for months before I bought mine. Each time he addressed me as a product owner, not just a looky loo. He'd spent at least 45 minutes talking with me BEFORE I bought the product, and I have every reason to believe he'd do the same now that I am an owner. I have yet to install it, but I have every confidence that I've purchased the right product from the right people.
Jason

so true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if my second car wasnt diesel i'd have a system in both my cars. i will buy again


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkdent2* »_I have yet to install it, but I have every confidence that I've purchased the right product from the right people.
Jason

Looking forward to seeing your Air...err watercooled bug running on 034.Many people think 034 is just a company selling a product.Thats not what we are about.I want to see all sorts of projects running 034 products.034 is a community in itself









_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_Well I just ordered my STG IIc 
Im looking forward to setting this up









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .You wont be disappointed.
I want to keep all technical questions in 1 single thread so if you guys could post your queries in *this thread It would be much appreciated as it is bookmarked by myself,Nate & Javad.*
p.s. the Imaging department needs updating but that will come with time.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (Wizard-of-OD)*

Shouts go out to Javad and everybody at *034 EFI*! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*034 EFI* is the best!

http://www.034motorsport.com 
-Jay-


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (g60vwr)*

Well I just got the Stg IIc...
First impressions.... 
WOW! hella nice packing job! The box is even all snazzy! Everything looks to be top quality, and awesome connectors.
The coils are heavy and somewhat bulky too- I have no idea yet where to go with them. 
The Ecu is powder coated with this awesome chrome/gold look. Really hot looking... But the ecu is the size of a small amp! Im going to have to really search for a place to mount this thing!
Last but not least.... Instructions, and other stuff-
Software- didnt look on it yet, and hey? Where is my 034EFI sticker?!
I though with all that snazzy packing I would get a really nice sticker... nothing








I am definitely going to have to study up before I install this- should be a good time














_Modified by g60vwr at 7:03 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (g60vwr)*

You can mount it in the place of the stock ecu.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_You can mount it in the place of the stock ecu.

it can get wet?


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (g60vwr)*

You should mount it inside the car, I would suggest the glove box. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (JettaMatt)*

My glove box already has my boost controller, and my eq


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_My glove box already has my boost controller, and my eq

Put it behind your glove box.DONT PUT IT WHERE IT WILL GET WET.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn, my ECU came shipped in a second hand box and certainly isn't gold/chrome.
I want a new ECU so I can have bling too.
I'm kidding of course. With that being said though, I'd like to know how many people out there have purchased 034EFI and are UNhappy with it. There seems to be a lot of people that want to downplay 034EFI without having any experiance with it. So far, I haven't talked to one person that is currently running 034EFI that isn't 110% happy with it. The customer service is first class. The product is first class.... what else is there? 
I have only just finished the install. I haven't even gotten into the tuning side of it yet, bu I can tell you without a doubt that there is not ONE other stand alone system that I could have installed myself in my garage with the limited tools I have.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*

yea, yours only took like a week to get in, dang man, mines taken over a month, whats the deal???? i ordered mine in march i believe


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*

034 EFI is the best!


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, I got my 24V VR6 turbo running on 680cc injectors right now and it idles rock solid at ~900rpms with 12 dbtdc timing and a/f of about 13.5:1. I've got my low load timing around 25dbtdc and high load around 15. 
I had ZERO experiance with stand alone programming or installation up until I started installing 034EFI about a month and a half ago. Now, I'm driving it around getting the final street tune on it before I go to the dyno. I can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that there isn't ONE other stand alone system that I could have installed myself. 
I'm extremely pleased with 034EFI and recommend it to anyone else considering stand alone.
(and no, I'm not on Javad's payroll)


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_Well, I got my 24V VR6 turbo running on 680cc injectors right now and it idles rock solid at ~900rpms with 12 dbtdc timing and a/f of about 13.5:1. I've got my low load timing around 25dbtdc and high load around 15. 
I had ZERO experiance with stand alone programming or installation up until I started installing 034EFI about a month and a half ago. Now, I'm driving it around getting the final street tune on it before I go to the dyno. I can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that there isn't ONE other stand alone system that I could have installed myself. 
I'm extremely pleased with 034EFI and recommend it to anyone else considering stand alone.
(and no, I'm not on Javad's payroll)

ditto except the 24v turbo you ass








i like mine too


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_Well, I got my 24V VR6 turbo running on 680cc injectors right now and it idles rock solid at ~900rpms with 12 dbtdc timing and a/f of about 13.5:1. I've got my low load timing around 25dbtdc and high load around 15. 
I had ZERO experiance with stand alone programming or installation up until I started installing 034EFI about a month and a half ago. Now, I'm driving it around getting the final street tune on it before I go to the dyno. I can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that there isn't ONE other stand alone system that I could have installed myself. 
I'm extremely pleased with 034EFI and recommend it to anyone else considering stand alone.
(and no, I'm not on Javad's payroll)

ur running 680s?
i thought id run those, but i think im running 630s??
oh, and isnt 13:5:1 a little lean, shouldnt it be around 11:8:1 to be safe?
Hows the car performe compared to the stock eip kit?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

034 EFI


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (Flite)*

Have you ever tried to install any other standalone?

_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_
I can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that there isn't ONE other stand alone system that I could have installed myself.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vfarren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vfarren* »_Have you ever tried to install any other standalone?

*ATTACK!*


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (vfarren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
ur running 680s?
i thought id run those, but i think im running 630s??
oh, and isnt 13:5:1 a little lean, shouldnt it be around 11:8:1 to be safe?
Hows the car performe compared to the stock eip kit?

13.5 is actually a little rich at idle. It idles stronger at 13.5:1 than any leaner than that. Under a load it's actually richer than 11.8:1.

_Quote, originally posted by *vfarren* »_Have you ever tried to install any other standalone?


Unless you include Hondata, no. I have had my hand in a Tec III install though and can tell you that there is no way I could have done that. The different was 034EFI's customer service that literally held my hand and walked me through, step by step, some things I couldn't have done on my own.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (Flite)*

Yeah, that is pretty nice. Glad you like the system.

_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_
Unless you include Hondata, no. I have had my hand in a Tec III install though and can tell you that there is no way I could have done that. The different was 034EFI's customer service that literally held my hand and walked me through, step by step, some things I couldn't have done on my own.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (vfarren)*


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (g60vwr)*

well i am thinking of going standalone myself ....
and reading all this is amazing ....
i was actally thinking of buying patatrons megasquirt what is the cost difference ? 
and how much better are we talking about ?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (kobe82)*

034 EFI


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_ 034 EFI 









dude....easy....


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_dude....easy....


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (hazw8st)*

I have a whole file of smilies like that, dont make me bust em out!
lol


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: 034 EFI .. . . (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_I have a whole file of smilies like that, dont make me bust em out!
lol


----------

